# uneven eye size?



## wagamama (Jul 3, 2006)

My 11 month old's eyes have been unbalanced since she was born -- one is noticably bigger than the other. I was hoping that they would eventually even out, but it hasn't happened yet.

Could it be a chiropractic problem? I'm thinking imbalance of the bone structure of the face or something ...

Any insights appreciated!


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

is there ANYthing else that's uneven on baby's face or head? Is the head round-ish, or evenly unround, as most babies are? One way to tell is to hold baby very still on one person's lap, while the other takes a pencil and places it in the middle of the back of the head to see if, when divided, the head looks even on both sides. you'd look for big differences, not a very slight bit rounder here or there.

it never hurts to go to a cranio-sacral therapist (be sure yours is certified for infant care). there are conditions where the head is uneven so features are uneven. like torticollis. you can look it up online. it's worth asking your ped about.

but most likely baby will grow into both her eyes this after she's a year.


----------



## wagamama (Jul 3, 2006)

Thank you. We checked her head, and it seems very even. It's just the eyes. Hoping she will grow into them, as you said!


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

One of my babe's eyes is smaller than the other. But I'm not worried about it. So his eyes aren't perfectly symmetrical?


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I noticed this when my daughter was 2 months old. We visited a pediatric opthalmologist. It is often caused by a coloboma--a congenital malformation of the eye. Her left eye is a few mm smaller than her right.

I would definitely get it checked out. Vision loss from this condition can be anywhere from near normal vision to almost blind in the affected eye.


----------



## 2swangirls (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf* 
I noticed this when my daughter was 2 months old. We visited a pediatric opthalmologist. It is often caused by a coloboma--a congenital malformation of the eye. Her left eye is a few mm smaller than her right.

I would definitely get it checked out. Vision loss from this condition can be anywhere from near normal vision to almost blind in the affected eye.

I happened to catch part of a show the other day called the Dr's. They said just what is posted above. I would get it checked out too.


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

Mine have been lik that since birth. In my baby pictures its almost unsettling. There is nothing wrong and even though one is still quite larger than the other, its not very noticable anymore.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wagamama* 
My 11 month old's eyes have been unbalanced since she was born -- one is noticably bigger than the other. I was hoping that they would eventually even out, but it hasn't happened yet.

Could it be a chiropractic problem? I'm thinking imbalance of the bone structure of the face or something ...

Any insights appreciated!

Do her eyes ALWAYS look unbalanced even when looking straight ahead, or only if she's looking inward/outward?


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

Usually it's not the actual size of the eye, its the muscles that work the eyelids that cause the illusion of one eye being bigger than the other. Its 100% normal for tiny babies but should fade as they get older. I would take that baby to a pediatric ophthalmologist just to rule out any possible malformations that could cause vision loss.

Probably nothing but better safe than sorry.


----------



## STJinNoVa (Dec 25, 2007)

Nobody's face is perfectly symmetrical. It's normal to have one eye that's a slightly different shape or size. It's much more pronounced in some people than others, but it's very common. I believe it's because the skin and fat around the eyes can be deposited differently around either eye.

If the pupils are different sizes, or if you're really worried about it, I'd have her checked out by a pediatric ophthalmologist.


----------



## wagamama (Jul 3, 2006)

Thank you. everyone for your comments. I will have her checked by an opthamologist just in case. The difference is quite noticable (although yes, as some pointed out, it is probably the eyelid and not the eye itself causing the size difference).


----------



## miss_nikki (Jan 21, 2007)

Another eye issue where one eye can be smaller than another is PHPV, although my understanding is this is a rare condition. I have this. My left eye, which is the one with PHPV, is smaller than my right. Although I don't think it's a big size difference. So I agree with everyone who said to take a trip to the pediatric opthamalogist.


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

I just want to second the ophthamologist rec. my newborn daughter's eyes are unevenly sized, and have looked cloudy since birth. It turns out she has primary congenital glaucoma, and the pressure in her eyes caused them to swell to abnormal sizes. We thought they looked strange at birth, and her pediatrician referred us to a pediatric ophthamologist. I hope your baby's eyes are just fine, but from my own experience I would get them checked out. Our daughter will need many surgeries and treatments to correct the problems, but there is a possibility she may never see.

Good luck!


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

All of my kids, myself and my husband have one eye that is "smaller" than the other. I just figured that most people do.


----------

